# Newby looking for relaunch his carreer



## Demetrio urrea (Nov 13, 2021)

Hello i am Demetrio Urrea, graduated in engeneer electronic mention in automation and control since 2018, I am in a dairy Company in the maintanence department i am in charge for the problems that we could fix ourselves or with an external inside venezuela, We fix/install VFD, Transmisors, Sensors, And download the programs of our PLC.

But i know i could do more. I could do better, My company dosnt have any budget for training, and i am start looking myself do you know a certification/ master that could help me to work within the area of automation ?

A recomendation ? In Venezuela de Bigs company left long time ago, There are not good universitys, and there are almost no industry ergo not people that works an would look people for automation.


----------



## mburtis (Sep 1, 2018)

Automation direct has a lot of free training on plcs, sensors, etc. Sign up with an email and there is hours of videos.


----------



## Demetrio urrea (Nov 13, 2021)

mburtis said:


> Automation direct has a lot of free training on plcs, sensors, etc. Sign up with an email and there is hours of videos.


Yes it is true, i talked about certifications because it would give me CV to compete with people outside venezuela.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome aboard. 
There is a lot of experience on here and feel free to ask. We may rib you a bit but we can all help each other out.

Tim.


----------



## u2slow (Jan 2, 2014)

Does venezuela have a marine industry? Often the marine sector hires on technical merit and experience because they have their own industry certifications you can't earn from a degree program. Ships are full of PLCs and controls these days.


----------



## Demetrio urrea (Nov 13, 2021)

I dont think so, but if thats true i could work in turist ships from outside, i have some friends in that business and they took people with many nationalities.


----------

